# FITA or Vegas scoring



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Hi, I'm making a little pool on which format do you prefer for indoor shooting and if you want, can you tell me why!

Personally, I prefer scoring Vegas and not be limited in arrow size. I think Vegas is a good way to improve your self since you have more stress play with that kind of game by being so close to perfect score each time.

I think it can bring more people to the game since they know they won't be as far as top shooters. 3D guys may come without having to think about arrow size limitation.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

I dont think that many 3-D guys are shooting biggeer than 23XX arrows, so I am not sure I think thats a factor. 
I think it isnt a black and white question. What round do I prefer for national/elite competition...no question, FITA....the Vegas round does nothing to show the level of the archers competing. The real truth of it is that the pressure now exists on an elite level to shoot pefect(or as near to it as possible) on the FITA round, just as there is on the Vegas round. Each year world level scores get higher and more guys are shooting 590+. If they shot Vegas format, they might as well skip the qualifyting round and simply have the shoot off...
That being said, for club/local competition, the Vegas round has merit, as it allows archers to shoot higher scores, with less seperation between the levels which makes handicapping easier.
I think too often we look for rules to bring archers to our game, when for the most part, people just starting dont know any different, its those of us who have been around that whine about rules, politics, etc. I think that having well organised, well advertised events will do more for getting archer than rules changes. I think that eliminating the stigma attached to FITA, like dress codes(why Quebec still have them I have no idea), etc would also help.
there is nothing both formats, ie, one week Vegas, one week FITA, one week NFAA. Thats what we do in MB and it has been very successful over the years.


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

*Vegas Format*

I agree with you to Pete.
In the event of ties and shoot offs you 
resort to the small ten anyways.
When the small ten came out,it actually did drive alot
of shooters away.
Ed has a great point on the altering of the rounds
By making everybody happy and interested in what they want to shoot. 
D....


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

We aree doing exactly that in Ontario in 2008. We will have an IFAA champs in the last week of Jan shoot using IFAA shooting rules and in the last week of Feb we will be having a Fita champs using Fita shooting rules, both will use common equipment and age divisions so maybe in the future the indoor champion might be the aggregate score of both. I am sure Quebec can do something similar by using Fita a vegas scoreing.

In Michigan they have 3 seperate indoor championship rounds all well attended. Why not try it here


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i shoot recurve, so i'm all for old-fashioned FITA.  besides, i'm not all that sure what the differences are between Vegas and FITA scoring. :embara:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Fita, Vegas, NFAA .....*

it's all the same to me ..... I find each one fun


----------



## willyqbc (Sep 15, 2003)

to really determine the "best" archer on any given week-end the inner ten scoring will give you the most accurate results by far. While the Vegas Shoot-off is very entertaining and all that, I have a real problem with a guy who shoots 900 25X being "tied" with a guy who shoots 900 80X.

my .02 cents
Chris


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

willyqbc said:


> to really determine the "best" archer on any given week-end the inner ten scoring will give you the most accurate results by far. While the Vegas Shoot-off is very entertaining and all that, I have a real problem with a guy who shoots 900 25X being "tied" with a guy who shoots 900 80X.
> 
> my .02 cents
> Chris


I also have a problem being beat by a guy shooting 597 51X (591 FITA) versus me shooting 600 50X (590 FITA)! Who's the best?

If it was a 20cm FITA face, I would be the winner, in Vegas style as well but in the actual FITA format, I think the 9 zone is way too big and can lead to confusion concerning score and who's the best.

my 2¢ as well :wink:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Pete731 said:


> I also have a problem being beat by a guy shooting 597 51X (591 FITA) versus me shooting 600 50X (590 FITA)! Who's the best?


The 600 50x is definitely the consistent score in your example. The archer kept everything in the Vegas 10 ring. The 597 is 1 -7 or 1 - 8, 1-9, or 3 - 9's. No matter how you slice it, it's not as consistent.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Exactly! I also think that the Vegas round is more proportional and really show what the archer is able to put on! 

Last year at the FCA indoor is a good example, I got a better Vegas round but lower X counts. I don't complain but it's not logical either :wink:


http://www.fca.ca/Resultsfolder/2007/Regionalindoor/2007 Indoor Results FINAL 2007-05-08.htm 

(search for "gremeaux")


----------

